# New to me B-6



## Larmo63 (Sep 18, 2011)

New today from a fellow CABE'r. Thank you!!!  Serial number starts with an "I", what year, experts?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sweet is that a BF Goodrich badge? Gonna sell your Phantom? v/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 18, 2011)

Probably sell Red Phantom, but I'm thinking of parting it out...... Nobody wants to pay the dough for the whole thing......Bummer, I know...


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry, I double posted the photos, No that is not a BF badge, I got two different ones with it, both are really sick, that one is more colorful though....


----------



## ThreeSpeed (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice bike! Did it come with the airplane handlebar ornament?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Serial #*

I would assume the serial # is on the bottom of the crank hanger. The serial number does not appear to be from '48 on so this would make it '46-7? Another question for the experts-Are drop centers correct for a post war bike? Lastly, what would you want for your Phantom? v/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 18, 2011)

"I" serial numbers were used in 46. Drop center wheels or flat Lobdels would be correct; S-2's didn't come out until 48.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think that since it has a tapered pencil kickstand, it is a '46 too. Those are all my accessories too, I did a few things before I took photos...

My Phantom, jeez, I don't know....?


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey Larmo, GREAT lookin' bike! 

Color combo is one of my favorites.


----------



## Dave K (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow that is a nice original bike.   How does it ride?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 18, 2011)

very nice bike.my 46 has an I serial number and is the much uglier twin to that bike.congrats on a cool find.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 19, 2011)

That plate says: "Wheel Goods Flyer," the other one says "Co-Op" I've never seen either one. Bike rides great, solid as a rock, could these have had a sweetheart sprocket as the other one shown here has?


----------



## slick (Sep 19, 2011)

WOW that is a super clean B-6!! Great score. Ya I love that color combo also but I still like my dark green,pea green 48 B-6 too.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 19, 2011)

i've seen several others with sweetheart and phantom style.some skiptooth and some standard.also some with dropcenter wheels and some with flat steel wheels.mine are flat chrome.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Badge*

So does one of the badges look like this? v/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmmm, That bike looks really familiar, sans the wheels.

It seems like the last time I saw that bike, it had a dual drum set up on it.

Very nice score, Lawrence!

Welcome to the wonderful world of the Schwinn B6. The best bikes ever made!

I know, but I had to say it.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 19, 2011)

I got the sloppy seconds....


----------



## how (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a 48, I think lol. I actually pulled this outta a garbage dumpster about 5 years ago.
it was missing the pedals and the seat, but otherwise it is all original. Inside the tank was a complete tool set, it is still there. I ride it.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, that's the same plate Shawn.....


----------



## woodly (Sep 21, 2011)

If it has pre war style tank mounts than it is a 1946.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 21, 2011)

woodly said:


> If it has pre war style tank mounts than it is a 1946.




Seems as if it is without tank mounts, I'm not really sure what you mean though.......


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 21, 2011)

Larry, I assume what he meant to say is that if the tank screws go into tin clips on the inner tank bracket, it is more than likely 47ish but if the screws thread directly into the tank bracket, that is often considered pre war but was also used for a short time after the war...


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 21, 2011)

*1946*

That bike looks like a 46.  Here's my 1946 B-6 with an "I" serial number.

It has a threaded screw mount pre war style tank and smaller diameter springer truss rods like they used on prewar springers.

I don't have the tapered stand but it could have been replaced since they were prone to bending or breaking.

I own a pre-war cycle truck with a "I" serial number so unless they find serial number lists from 1946, I'm comfortable dating mine to 1946.  You should too.

BTW - Nice bike.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 21, 2011)

hzqw2l said:


> It has a threaded screw mount pre war style tank and smaller diameter springer truss rods like they used on prewar springers.




The tank is a good sign but the small truss rods went into the 50s...I have a 51 Panther with them...I also have an "I" cycle truck too and a B4 that is a "J" frame...the front fender on the B4 has a spacer plate that is the same as seen on prewar bikes (have 41 Autocycle for reference). The fender hook for the pivot bolt was also the prewar style and not a complete loop as used in later years. Another interesting thing I found was the springer pivot bolt was a machined steel bar with a hex welded onto the end, not a typical pivot bolt used by Schwinn...perhaps after the war hardware was a little scarce so they made what they had to make...oh and beautiful bikes...both of you...


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 22, 2011)

old hotrod said:


> ...oh and beautiful bikes...both of you...




Ditto on the nice bikes.....

I think Dave is falling in love with Schwinns!


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 22, 2011)

He was ALWAYS a closet Schwinn guy. He's just getting in touch with his inner-Schwinn love.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 22, 2011)

As I have said before, everybody has some sort of glitch...


----------



## woodly (Oct 1, 2011)

Here is a true 1946, that I found hanging with the original wheels missing and the truss rods missing. But everything else is there, it has the tapered kickstand and the pre war style tank mounts, and the rack and chain guard screws are a bit more round than 47 and latter.  The Serial number on this bike is D20085.


----------

